# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  I am being censored byt the forum moderators

## TheAlmightyCthulhu

Why are you doing this?

----------


## KiwiNZ

You have received many PMs regarding this .  

Your account has been placed on moderation while we investigate multiple accounts you have created namely


_callmemelloyello
izanbardprince
TheAlmightyCthulhu
kevincarmony 
thebaronharkonnen_
thedukeatreides


The code of conduct advises that multiple accounts are not permitted unless approved by staff.

We are currently investigating this and will advise further when we complete our investigation

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

Ubuntu Forums is censoring me again.

Theyve locked my post on Foxconn and then placed my account on moderation, they made up a bogus allegation with which to justify this.

The only reason I went to Ubuntu Forums (even knowing how horrible their moderators treat people), is because I wanted to give Foxconn some attention, and cause I knew the easiest way to have that happen, would be to post it on an Ubuntu forum, Fedora has already shirked off this issue, any other forum would have told me to go **** myself before the thread was even read by many people, Matthew Garrett even told me to just hack my way around the bad BIOS (with hacks that dont work), and ignore that the BIOS is sabotaged, so I decided that the only way to stick this where it needed to be was to do it this way, and hopefully I have achieved something for the Linux community at large.

There is something to be said for synchronism?




> If you want to CENSOR me further, just to continue a grudge (thats what that is, and thats all this is) then great, good for you, be like that.
> 
> If you really cared a damn about helping anyone, maybe you wouldnt all be so petulant and petty.
> 
> That really is all I have to say, so if you want me gone, ban me, I dont honestly care, Ive achieved much of what I needed to, to solve a problem that affects many, many users other than myself, its bigger than I am now, the community has come together to attack the malicious behavior of a major hardware vendor, who I believe is taking bribes and kickbacks from Microsoft.
> 
> You can be disruptive in a good way you know?


KiwiNZ, the moderator that banned me has made a pretty flimsy case saying that Ive had multiple accounts of all things, hes mad because someone stole his thunder, I dont know how were supposed to look like a coherant group with back stabbers like this.

----------


## KiwiNZ

The accounts listed above share the same IP address . They have your email address using name you have signed post with . or have an email address for the izanbardprince.

The later  is the name used on your blog

The Kevincarmony account created by your IP has the email address for izanbardprince. This account was open with what seems to be an attempt to masquerade as Kevin Carmony as it has included his photo as the avatar

These accounts appear to have been created after the account izanbardprince was placed on moderation following posts the breached the Forum Code of conduct.

You have also been fully advised as to the action taken to date as many Private messages have been sent to you . These messages were also sent to the Forum Council members.

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

Good for you, I'm sure you will continue to be as unfair as possible.

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

What is your angle anyway?

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

Essentially I was muzzled for no reason, other than some stuck up person(s) not happening to agree with me, and therefore punishing me, unduly.

This situation never would have escalated to this point had it not been for the poor attitude of (some of) the moderators, I think their behavior should be questioned, not mine.

*I don't go around trying to provoke people without a good reason.*

----------


## KiwiNZ

You have still not explained why you created numerous accounts.

The code of conduct which you agreed to follow states....

"Users should only have one active account. If you feel you have justification for requiring a new account, please contact an administrator to discuss your situation. Users who have multiple accounts without approval of an administrator may be subjected to infractions or bans without notice. "

There were no requests to Forum Management for consent to establish more than one account. 
The point of contention regarding your membership relates to this issue and your  conduct using another account , namely _izanbardprince ._ 

This issueis not related to your issue with the bug in Foxconn boards.

The establishment of an account using the name of another member , Kevin Carmony is viewed very seriously and as yet not responded to by you.

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

> You have still not explained why you created numerous accounts.
> 
> The code of conduct which you agreed to follow states....
> 
> "Users should only have one active account. If you feel you have justification for requiring a new account, please contact an administrator to discuss your situation. Users who have multiple accounts without approval of an administrator may be subjected to infractions or bans without notice. "
> 
> There were no requests to Forum Management for consent to establish more than one account. 
> The point of contention regarding your membership relates to this issue and your  conduct using another account , namely _izanbardprince ._ 
> 
> ...


Why would I masquerade as that idiot?

Surely I would rather be Chuck Norris, at least he has a fist behind his beard, not Linspire.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Idon't usually do this , but for the reason of transperancy here is a screen clip of the in question named kevincarmony

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

Proving what?

You can type in blank fields.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Are you now saying that we made these accounts using your IP address?

patience with this is not endless. If you do not adequately explain this decisions will be made .

----------


## TheAlmightyCthulhu

My cynical side says it's heading that way no matter what I say, and there's basically one reason you haven't already.

So why don't we bury the hatchet here?

----------


## KiwiNZ

Clearly you have no intention to offer explanation. 

I have no wish to continue your game .

I wish you well in your future endevours, you have left no alternative but  to cease your account with these forums.

----------

